# Scritch stand off



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

"You scratch me"

"No, YOU scratch me!"

"ok let's compromise by headbutting each other"


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol! That is just too cute! Did either of em end up scratching the other?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Nope >.<

Echo is the most insistant out of them, and she'll sidle along side Smokey gentling headbutting him til he gives in, but he'll do a lazy attempt then just chase her off as if to say "That's it, that's your lot, now bugger off!" lol.

It's really cute to watch though


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

HaHa! Very cute.


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Aww that's adorable!


----------



## minifish (Feb 4, 2013)

Aw sooo cute

Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

HA HA! Mine do that too. Silly little birds


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So adorable! I love when they do that.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lol! I have never seen that before! That is hilarious!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

I _WISH_ my two would scratch each other! They barely tolerate one another  Your babies look like total sweethearts!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Awww way too cute


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hahaha, my 'tiels do this all the time, it's hilarious to watch  your 'tiels are gorgeous.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

steph84106 said:


> I _WISH_ my two would scratch each other! They barely tolerate one another  Your babies look like total sweethearts!


Mine were like that in the beginning. Gave them a year and now they`re always head butting each other for scratches!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Hehe Moonpie and Sunny did this one day for me and it last a really long time ! Adorable =D


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

They seem to be doing it more often now. Smokey even gave in today and gave Echo a little bit of proper preening (for about 10 secs lol) before chasing her away!


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

That is so adorable!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hehehehehe! Too funny!


----------



## Ginger101 (Jun 11, 2012)

lol my birds do that to  :wf grey::wf cinnamon:


----------

